# 2 FV-1 PCBs 1 enclosure



## knobToucher (Oct 14, 2019)

As you saw from the subject I’m thinking of attempting to put 2x FV-1 PCBs in one enclosure. I am going to power them both from the same 9v supply, will this work? Do I need a charge pump or something? Any info much appreciated


----------



## p_wats (Oct 14, 2019)

I did the same thing with this build: _https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/double-arachnid-mega-pedal.337/_

No charge pump etc. Good luck!


----------



## knobToucher (Oct 14, 2019)

p_wats said:


> I did the same thing with this build: _https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/double-arachnid-mega-pedal.337/_
> 
> No charge pump etc. Good luck!


Excellent!! Thanks mate. I really like how you’ve done yours! I’m a little confused now though.. I’m using foot switch PCBs for both effects and also the effect order switching PCB which I’ll use a toggle switch for. But now I’m not sure how to wire the main on/off foot switch, because after wiring those switch PCBs I’ll just be left with an IN and an OUT right? The answer is most likely really simple but I’m confused. Also need to wire an indication LED, any clues here?


----------



## p_wats (Oct 15, 2019)

Are you saying you want 3 total switches (master on/off, on/off for each separate effect) and a toggle for the effect order? 

In that case the in/out jacks would go to the master on/off switch, which would then connect to the order switching board. The individual in/out of each effect PCB would also go to the order switching board. 

The master on/off LED would just need a few legs of the 3pdt switch with one leg of the LED connecting to 9v and the other through a resistor to a lug on the switch (other lug to ground).


----------



## knobToucher (Oct 15, 2019)

Ok cool, I thought that might be the case.. I just wondered if there was any fuckery with connecting ground/power to the master on/off fs. Thanks for clearing that up for me


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 15, 2019)

WOW!  How did I miss that pedal in the build reports?  Most impressive, inside and out.


----------



## p_wats (Oct 16, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> WOW!  How did I miss that pedal in the build reports?  Most impressive, inside and out.



Thanks! This was a lot more work than I expected, but has seen a lot of use, so very worth the effort. 

I'll probably add a toggle on the input to work better with line level signals (like my wife's keyboard).


----------

